# 1600 intel build



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello my name its Luis, I'm looking to build the 1600 Intel post here, i what to be sure i have all the correct parts, i only build 2 PC before this one.

I found all the parts but the Video card, the exact model its no longer to sell i think, not sure what other buy any recommendations?

i want to buy everything from Newegg if possible.
an other thing is that i want the CPU liquid cooler, but not sure if it will fit in the case. 

looking forward for your advises, thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's no need to buy everything from one source. Many have the card including Amazon. I'm pretty sure Rich-M checked out the case capacity prior to recommending the cooler. He's built many units.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That card has been replaced by the EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Super Black Gaming card.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VJPNG1M/ref=psdc_284822_t2_B07GHVWMBS


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

thanks for the rapid respond guys
you are right Corday, Rich-M must check for capacities but im always a little cautious lol


i wasn't sure about the video card but now im good, thanks for the link Wrench.


now i just have to order everything and see how it goes, wish me luck.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

hello everybody, i just finish putting the pc together but i can't make the video card work?, i'm pretty sure that's the problem. the monitor don't get any signal from the card, any suggestions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the card out and hook the monitor the the motherboard port and test.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Did you attatch your PSU-to-GPU 8 pin (6+2) connectors?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that case will easily accommodate liquid coolers and you are correct that card has been updated thanks for pointing that out now I will update it.
Like sparechange I can't help but wonder if you missed psu 8 pin connector to video card. I have done that enough myself enough times by over thinking.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I just looked and the original card is still available:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...MIr9Glq8ua6QIVAbbICh3cuwzIEAQYAiABEgJPuvD_BwE
However I note the card Wrench suggested is $100 less with no other real obvious differences.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

hi everybody, thanks for the suggestions, i did take the card out and test, it was there where i find out that the light for CPU was solid red, i check what was that (no power on board) and realize that i need more than the 24 pin for power. so i put the extra power, test and Bingo, the bios pop up, all good.
i just need to install the windows and enjoy lol
An expensive build i have to say, the total cost was 2,269 tax included.

don,t know if the prices went up for the Covid19 or 
I bought the expensive ones hahaha
well ill go and finish the job, any recommendations for a new build from top of the head? programs or otherwise.
thanks guys ill report later bye


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you. Seems a lot higher than planned with prices are you aware where you went higher than planned parts with some components. My pricing does use a lot of Newegg prices mixed with Amazon, I just don't want to do free ads for them is all as we used to do, so I am puzzled why you spent so much more than plan though you do mention tax which I really don't account for though I try to account for freight in my prices and freight has really gone up recently. Could also be that some component's prices surged with pandemic I also realize yet ram actually has fallen quite a bit.


----------



## Cidluigi (Apr 14, 2016)

yeah i was a little puzzle but some times prices go up and the tax were really high.
in any case it is what it is lol


last night in run into some trouble trying to install drivers especially the network this message keep popping up "cannot install drivers. No Intel Adapters are present in this computer" after a LONG research i found this solution :


Plug your Ethernet cable into the port.
Go to start menu for windows.
Click Settings
Update and Security
Recovery
Reset this PC
from here you can choose to keep the personal files you have on the computer or wipe completely clean. BE SURE TO KEEP YOUR ETHERNET PLUGGED IN DURING THE WHOLE PROCESS. Windows will install a driver for you, and when you log back into your computer, you should connect straight to the internet through your cable.
WARNING: this will indeed uninstall and reinstall a clean version of windows wiping all drivers from your computer. This was only a solution for me because I'm trying to install new drivers for a new PC.


it work just fine, after that y was able to connect to the internet update my windows and all mi drivers are fully install.
sorry for the long message but i want to include the solution to my problem just in case someone was curious about how i fix it. 



thank you to all for the help, i think i have the pc ready for business, take care of yourselves and tanks again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually the cause is a missing motherboard chipset driver.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Lately I have been finding Windows itself doesn't do the best job of providing proper drivers so unless dvd with motherboard is new enough, I always download newest drivers from motherboard mfgr site and yes starting with chipset driver.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

I always get the latest from the website of the mobo manufacturer. GPU drivers are a different story as a long time gamer sometimes the newest isn't the best. I usually stay about 2-3-4 versions behind current with nvidia cards and with AMD cards I stay current because of the fixes for the newer GPU's.


----------

